# 1st Outing of the Year!



## KarenS144 (Apr 29, 2013)

And we're lucky it's not the last!   

It's funny how many things went wrong now that we're back home.  LOL!  

DH got a new tow bar and hadn't actually hooked up the jeep and MH even though I suggested it might be a good idea.   "It fits" was his reply.  Our driveway is fairly long and we pull the MH & Jeep away from the house to hook up because of the angle we have to go through a gate.  We were leaving late because of a rainy morning so of course the tow bar won't fit into the brackets on the Jeep!  After trudging back to the garage 2 times and with the help of a hammer, crow bar & punch and a lot of cussin & fussin, we were hooked up. 

About 45 minutes from the campground, we pass ONE flashing hwy dept sign that says something about an 8 ton weight limit.  We don't weigh 8 tons so continue on the normal route we take.  There was a temporary stop light which was red so we stopped as traffic from the other direction came by.  When it turned green,  we move forward and around a curve and see a line of cones leading us to a VERY NARROW one lane bridge.  No where to turn around, no way to back up.  We crept across...holding our breath... made it about 1/2 across and heard that sound we didn't want to hear.  SCRAPE.  OMG....    It sounded like the whole side came off.  We finally made it across and found a place to inspect the damage and could not believe it was as little as it was.  The front & back bumpers had small srapes and the part of the wheel wells that stick out were scraped.  Gary thinks  buffing & touch up paint will be all it needs.  

We finally get to the campground, get to our site and there is a tree and pole blocking our slide.     Fortunately, we were able to move to another site that was fine.  What else can go wrong?? Well...let me tell you!  LOL!

When we dewinterized, I didn't fill the hot water tank because Gary was going to replace the anode.  He just stuck the old one back in and didn't tighten it.  He also didn't get the new one to put in.  So.... we hook up the water and I turn the valves to let water flow to the water heater and GUESS WHAT?!?  YUP... flows in and out the freakin loose anode.  GRRRR!   Luckily, the campground attendant had the right thingamajig so Gary was able to tighten it.

Okay.... now we're ready.  Turn the water back on & I hear it flowing then it quits just like it should.  BUT NO WATER.  None of the faucets have water.  I am totally stumped.  Check the hydrant and there is water there.  Check hose and there is water there.  No water inside.  UGH.  It's dark and we're tired and hungry, dogs need attention so I turn the hydrant off and the pump on and we use from the tank.  EXCEPT the kitchen doesn't have water.  Bathroom is fine... no water in the kitchen.  Good grief.  Finally Gary, presses the little thingy on the faucet that sprays and it works.  Still nothing by just turning the handle.  It turns out that there was sediment from somewhere that was clogging the faucet so once Gary got that cleaned out, it worked!  Also for whatever reason, the city water hookup was working the next morning...still haven't solved that mystery.   

River was too high to kayak and fish, fish weren't biting anyway and it started raining Saturday morning and looked like it was going to rain the rest of the day & most of Sunday so we came back a day early by a different route that avoided that bridge!

OH and we get home and our gas furnace won't work.   We have a wood burning outdoor furnace but had let it die out since we were going to be gone and it's spring and supposed to be warm.  Well it wasn't warm and the house was 58 deg when we got home.  

But...check this out!  





Isn't that just the cutest?  I have one on order from the CG attendant.  He made that one and I get mine when we're there on Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 29, 2013)

well Karen, welcome to my world. I scrape the right side of mine within 24 hours of getting it home. VERY LONG STORY  THERE. First trip out I blew out he fresh water holding tank. and the HW wasn't working. forgot to open the normal operation valve to let water into the tank.. But AFTER THE LONG FRUSTRATION,  we was at the casino and all was better or forgotten. WE learn as we go, so hang in there it will get better.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Apr 29, 2013)

What a great story!!  Thanks for telling it.

Cindy


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Karen can u provide the cost to us. I think it would look great at camping sites. You can PM me it if you do not want to put it out on the forum.


----------



## KarenS144 (Apr 29, 2013)

H2H1,

I don't know what the cost will be!  I just wanted one.  The CG attendant said he had another at home that he would finish for me.  It is fairly large so I don't know if it would be portable enough to haul to different CGs.  I don't know what it weighs.  I'll let you know how much it costs once I pick it up which will be Mem. Day Weekend.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks Karen, will be waiting


----------



## C Nash (Apr 29, 2013)

That's what makes RVing so great Karen. Something always happening to keep you hopping.


----------



## KarenS144 (May 27, 2013)

For those curious about the bear & fire yard art in the pic,  I did get mine and LOVE it!  Now I'm going to have to have DH build a fire pit here at home.  LOL!

If you have the room, it probably could be carted around to different CGs.  I had no idea what I was going to have to pay and was hoping I had enough cash or he'd take a check if I didn't but all he wanted was $25.   I gave him $50 though and think I got a heck of a deal.


----------

